# Water Discount= cure times



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I was wondering if any experienced soapers here worked with a water discount to shorten curing times. I heard from another (very successful soaper) that she uses a steep water discount to eliminate cure times on her soaps so she can sell them within a week.I have tried fresh soap from her and it was plenty hard even after a few days time.

I have read several diffrent things online some say yes, some say no. Is this a safe method for someone who has plenty of experience with CP soap? Some sources I have read say that it does not shorten cure time others say opposite.

Anyone here have first hand experience with this? Thinking of doing a few test batches as an experiment...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When I first started soaping 15 years ago, I used full water (38% of oil amount) for my soaps and let them cure for 8 weeks.

Now, I only make milk soaps and use about 29% of oil amount for the liquid in my lye solution and cure for 3-4 weeks. I actually determine the amount of liquid used based on the amount of lye used (my lye solution is 32% lye & 68% milk)

Does using a discounted liquid amount lessen cure time? Yes

There are other things you want to take into consideration when discounting your lye solution liquid. (A) which oils you are using, (B) what liquid you are using in your lye solution and (C) which EO/FO is used.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks, I only make milk soaps too, I use milk as 100% of my liquid. I read on so many opposing views on the subject on other forums, seemed nobody agreed. May try a small test batch with liquid discount and see how they cure out in comparison to my normal recipe.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Lye is active in freshly made cold process soap for 24-48 hours. So, the rest of the time spent curing is for the extra water to evaporate off. I use a steep water discount. My soap is rock hard in about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks. BUT, it also is sitting in my soap curing room which has a dehumidifier and two fans blowing 24/7.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

LM ... Where have you been? I've missed you!

Lye activity time is one place Lather & I agree to disagree.

On non-gelled soaps, I agree that lye can still be active up to 48 hours after unmolding. 

On gelled soaps, I believe that once the exothermic reaction of saponification is complete (and this could be up to 48 hours after soap is poured into the mold), the lye is inactive (in properly made soap).

I would never *sell* soap that was less than 3 weeks old because the evaporation (cure) time allows excess liquid to dissipate and that creates a harder, longer lasting soap.


----------



## engblom (Feb 12, 2014)

Drying time is not the same as curing time. You can never speed up the curing time by having water discount. A soap need its time regardless of amount of water.

Surely your soap will dry faster if you use water discount. Also, surely you will trace faster if you have water discount.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

engblom ... what is your definition of curing time?? 

Liquid in the lye solution is there to evenly distribute the lye throughout the oils. Once the chemical change between the base and acids are completed, the soap making process is finished, except to allow the excess liquid of the lye solution to dissipate.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> LM ... Where have you been? I've missed you!
> 
> Lye activity time is one place Lather & I agree to disagree.
> 
> ...


Nah, actually Cyndi, we do agree! I should have qualified my answer whether or not the soap was gelled. I gel alll my soaps just for the reason that the extra heat neutralizes the lye faster. I can cut a batch of soap as soon as it's cooled...without gloves on about 18 hours later.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Well I did a test batch it's 18 days from batch date now. I did 2 separate batches one with full water (milk in my case) amount and the other with a discount. Same F.O. and colors on each. I did not see any acceleration in trace between the two and still had plenty of time to get some nice swirls in both. I soap at room temp and do not gel ( I have actually put mine in the fridge before to prevent gelling).

At 18 days I tried the water discount bar to see how it compared to the other. The one with water discount was harder and had a much better lather ( more like my soaps do after a full cure I think it still needs a little longer cure to be perfect but if it cuts down cure time from 6-8 weeks to 4 I'd be happy). I am happy with the results of the water discount so I think I'm gonna stick to it, I may do full water amount on the ultra fast moving FO's like rose though, just to give myself as much time as I can with the fast moving scents.

Thanks MullersLaneFarm!


----------

